# This Is What I Shall Tell My Hubby



## VapeGrrl (23/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/6/14)

Maybe let him stare into the Sigelei 20w with serious intent.. Worth a try plus the SIGELEI looks a lot like that Neuralyer thing from men In black


----------



## HPBotha (23/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> View attachment 7051


 
I need one of those thingies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

